# Coronavirus and the Olympics



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

What are your thoughts about this latent and pretty much unavoidable mix?

I personally think that this is when it'll be treated as a global pandemic. And we'll probably witness lots of cases of racism towards asian athletes. Ultimately the games will suffer from all of these symptoms and I'm not sure what else could happen... but it won't be fun.

Probably... healthy athletes will get the infection and when they return to their homelands, there will be a global outbrake and probably, the virus will have a mutation during those times.


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 28, 2020)

We're way past concerns about racism. It's already global, everyone is a potential case and you should be just as worried about standing next to your local checkout clerk as you should Xi Jingping. (Provided you've never criticized his government.)


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> We're way past concerns about racism. It's already global, everyone is a potential case and you should be just as worried about standing next to your local checkout clerk as you should Xi Jingping. (Provided you've never criticized his government.)



There's already one case in my city. I'm as worried as everyone else. But talking about the olympics itself. Im curious to see how the situatin will be handled within a massive group of athletes from different countries from all around the world.


----------



## fatherjack (Feb 28, 2020)

This is just stupid panic, flu kills hundreds globally every year -  give a 'nasty' strain a name and the media do the rest.
At the end of the day.......... it's just flu.


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> There's already one case in my city. I'm as worried as everyone else. But talking about the olympics itself. Im curious to see how the situatin will be handled within a massive group of athletes from different countries from all around the world.


We have a reliable test for the virus so we should at least be able to keep that under control. I don't see any reason to mistrust any involved country on these grounds, who would even want to send a sick athlete to compete? Doesn't sound like a recipe for success. The audiences on the other hand, are a different matter.


----------



## AnotherMuggle (Feb 28, 2020)

fatherjack said:


> This is just stupid panic, flu kills hundreds globally every year -  give a 'nasty' strain a name and the media do the rest.
> At the end of the day.......... it's just flu.


We have vaccines and medications to prevent and treat flu... Get Coronovirus and all you can do is cross your fingers...


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 28, 2020)

It's been said plenty of times but just to reiterate. The flu is serious to a lot of people. The elderly, those with impaired immune systems, existing respiratory issues, heart disease, even diabetes. All of them at increased risk of death if they catch the flu.

It's nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## AnotherMuggle (Feb 28, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> It's been said plenty of times but just to reiterate. The flu is serious to a lot of people. The elderly, those with impaired immune systems, existing respiratory issues, heart disease, even diabetes. All of them at increased risk of death if they catch the flu.
> 
> It's nothing to sneeze at.


No doubt about that.  Here in the UK all those groups you mentioned get free flu vaccinations on the NHS.  It's available to anyone else for a small fee.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi. I have heart dissease


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Hi. I have heart dissease


That sucks, dude.  Watch yourself out there.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> That sucks, dude.  Watch yourself out there.



Please for the love of whoever you think, do not take these words as an agression, but this is how I feel everytime people says _that sucks._


Achievement unlocked:
*This thread has been turned off in record timeme!*​


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Please for the love of whoever you think, do not take these words as an agression, but this is how I feel everytime people says _that sucks._


Lol. I do my best to be empathetic. I really do wish only the best for you.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

FGFlann said:


> Lol. I do my best to be empathetic. I really do wish only the best for you.


Haha I know. Just... loling about it. Don't worry.


> *This thread has been turned off in record timeme!*


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2020)

I think the Olympics are likely to be canceled if it gets any worse, and I'm sure we're not at critical mass for infections yet.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> What are your thoughts about this latent and pretty much unavoidable mix?
> 
> I personally think that this is when it'll be treated as a global pandemic. And we'll probably witness lots of cases of racism towards asian athletes. Ultimately the games will suffer from all of these symptoms and I'm not sure what else could happen... but it won't be fun.


Hmm...about a week ago, this would've been a genuine concern (though Tokyo is in Japan and not China). But at this point, it'd be even be very good news if a global pandemic can be held back until July.

What could happen? A massive recession, of course. Travel is already slowing down and some multinationals are already facing shortages due to their international production lines being interrupted.





> Probably... healthy athletes will get the infection and when they return to their homelands, there will be a global outbrake and probably, the virus will have a mutation during those times.





JuanMena said:


> There's already one case in my city. I'm as worried as everyone else. But talking about the olympics itself. Im curious to see how the situatin will be handled within a massive group of athletes from different countries from all around the world.


Not sure if you're aware, but athletes undergo thorough medical checks prior to their matches. So for the athletes, I see hardly any real risks (at best, they'll have one extra check on their schedule).  The real problem (and perhaps the only problem) is in the audience. Thousands of people from all over the world standing shoulder to shoulder shouting at the necks of the person in front of them, and no personal trainer to check their physical needs? THAT is what concerns me.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 28, 2020)

What's with these shitty threads lately? Olympics are in Japan, Corona virus is mostly in west china, ALL flights to Japan from Europe always go through South Korea, not China whatsoever, then all from US either stop by French Polynesia then Australia and finally Japan or take the long way around through Europe, but generally always take a detour since they need to find a way around the Pacific. There's pretty much nothing connecting China to the Olympics other than being in Asia, do some research people... Also, Japan has some of THE tightest borders out of all countries honestly even not including cases like this, don't expect them to not take precautions like they did with Sars in the US.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 28, 2020)

ThoD said:


> What's with these shitty threads lately? Olympics are in Japan, Corona virus is mostly in west china, ALL flights to Japan from Europe always go through South Korea, not China whatsoever, then all from US either stop by French Polynesia then Australia and finally Japan or take the long way around through Europe, but generally always take a detour since they need to find a way around the Pacific. There's pretty much nothing connecting China to the Olympics other than being in Asia, do some research people... Also, Japan has some of THE tightest borders out of all countries honestly even not including cases like this, don't expect them to not take precautions like they did with Sars in the US.



Have you been living under a rock this week? Europe is affected, Latin America is affected, Middle East is affected, New Zealand is affected... South Korea is also affected due the virus spreading in a cult. Japan had a cruise ship in quarantine that was affected.
And people can travel more than one destination. How does that even matter in case of a virus...
And this virus is also hard to detect at first until you start having symptoms, which then can be misdiagnosed for the flu. There's probably more cases here and there that we don't know about.


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 28, 2020)

South Korea has 2k+ cases, Europe is approaching 1,000 combined cases if it hasn't exceed it already, Japan has 200+ cases. The virus is already global. People are awfully lackadaisical about this. You don't need to freak out and join a doomsday cult or anything just be aware that this is everywhere. It has a long incubation period and is easily transmitted. This is a very real concern for attendees of a big event like the Olympics.


----------



## ThoD (Feb 28, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> Have you been living under a rock this week? Europe is affected, Latin America is affected, Middle East is affected, New Zealand is affected... South Korea is also affected due the virus spreading in a cult. Japan had a cruise ship in quarantine that was affected.
> And people can travel more than one destination. How does that even matter in case of a virus...
> And this virus is also hard to detect at first until you start having symptoms, which then can be misdiagnosed for the flu. There's probably more cases here and there that we don't know about.


"Affected", as in just a handful of cases at most and it's all just been people put into quarantine or something, no actual outbreak in other countries and, again, it's MOSTLY countries with open borders (Middle East has almost no border checks, Latin America is the same and so on).

Showing symptoms does NOT equal having the full blown strand of a virus, that's not how viruses work.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

I asked about the Olympics and Corona not because I think that China = Japan.

But because many athletes from around the world will be congregated in the same place.

What if _one _amidst hundreds of atheltes is infected? 
Tha person would infect more athletes and those athletes would bring the virus to their homelands.


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> I asked about the Olympics and Corona not because I think that China = Japan.
> 
> But because many athletes from around the world will be congregated in the same place.
> 
> ...


As I said earlier, the audience is the real concern. Lots of people crammed into a small space, packed hotels, public restrooms that they'll all be using. It's going to be a real hassle if it continues to spread.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 28, 2020)

ThoD said:


> "Affected", as in just a handful of cases at most and it's all just been people put into quarantine or something, no actual outbreak in other countries and, again, it's MOSTLY countries with open borders (Middle East has almost no border checks, Latin America is the same and so on).
> 
> Showing symptoms does NOT equal having the full blown strand of a virus, that's not how viruses work.



Except that it's exactly what's happening here and why it's spreading all over the world, whether they are showing symptoms or not.

It IS an outbreak the moment people get sick without having been in contact with anyone coming back from the country where the virus originated. Italy can't find its patient zero, and it's spreading fast there and in surrounding countries in Europe. There are multiple cases in Japan, even outside of the cruise ship. 

And just. I'm not going to read the news for you. I have no clue what's your agenda here but you are not relating the facts as they're happening daily all over the world.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> It IS an outbreak the moment people get sick without having been in contact with anyone coming back from the country where the virus originated. Italy can't find its patient zero, and it's spreading fast there and in surrounding countries in Europe. There are multiple cases in Japan, even outside of the cruise ship.




Today we have our first case of Coronavirus in Mexico City. The patient zero just came from Italy. Fucking asshole, he couldn't kept his ass over there ¬_¬


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Today we have our first case of Coronavirus in Mexico City. The patient zero just came from Italy. Fucking asshole, he couldn't kept his ass over there ¬_¬


You're probably joking but it's really nobody's fault, they probably didn't know at the time.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 28, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> You're probably joking but it's really nobody's fault, they probably didn't know at the time.



He traveled from 14th to 22nd february. At that point we KNEW that ITALY HAD THE VIRUS.

He probably voted for AMLO... that could explain his low intellect.


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 28, 2020)

Cancel the damn Olympics, and all major events. Life to live those events later is more important.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Feb 28, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> He traveled from 14th to 22nd february. At that point we KNEW that ITALY HAD THE VIRUS.


There was no outbreak at the time. You don't close an entire country for a few cases coming directly from China.
And the incubation can take 14 days anyway. You don't necessarily know before it's too late.


----------



## notimp (Feb 29, 2020)

Amazon bars one million products for false coronavirus [protection/cure] claims
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ts-for-false-coronavirus-claims-idUSKCN20L2ZH

Ah, intelligence of crowds.. 

Just a few more tidbits. Mortality rate seems to be around 2.5% (in developed countries) (maybe slightly higher (dark figure on infections, reliability of state figures)). Main issue currently seems to be that its about 2.5 times as contageous as flu. (Dont want to google sources, you do - but it should be fairly accurate.)


----------



## Pipistrele (Feb 29, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Please for the love of whoever you think, do not take these words as an agression, but this is how I feel everytime people says _that sucks._
> 
> 
> Achievement unlocked:
> *This thread has been turned off in record timeme!*​



I have heart complications too, so we can be miserable together


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 29, 2020)

ThoD said:


> There's pretty much nothing connecting China to the Olympics other than being in Asia, do some research people...



I'm gonna guess here that you haven't been to Japan in recent years. The place is overrun with charter buses full of Chinese tourists. Every historical site, shopping outlet, hot springs, even large popular restaurants ... if you go to Japan and want to be able to enjoy these things, best get there very early in the morning. Because the busloads are coming, and they hit these places like tidal waves, led by a multilingual bus guide with a megaphone. They swarm like the nematodes on Spongebob, ignore behavior protocols such as removing shoes and etc., spend money, and get back on their bus. 

The Olympics are a big deal worldwide, so I don't know about them being #1. But when it comes to the most persons from any one country coming to Japan this summer to watch the Olympics, I was certainly expecting China to be in the top 3. Recent circumstances may affect that obviously, if the Olympics even happen now.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 29, 2020)

I hope not. That is not really necessary. It would be stupid.

Anyway.. To be honest. I cannot care about Olympics itself.. For what ? Pleasure and waste your life hours watching them. It doesn't mean anything. 

To me, I have entertainment too. I have my life to focus. The Olympics to watch is a worthless and nothing to live for. And waste money to enter for their own profits and not yours. Your profit is your pleasure..

For Coronavirus.. Its terrible but you need not to worry. Just wash your hands a lot. Coronavirus will be in the past someday. Just wash your hands really good for 20 seconds with soaps. I always do and to open the door's handle.. I use my jacket or paper towel to exit out.

Oh yes.

Just wash your hands in the water is not the answer. I have seen gross people went to bathroom in every restaurants. Some of them dont wash after poop and pee! GROSS, REALLY GROSS!

And some of them just dip their hands gettin wet in the hurry or something and getting dry that's it. DISGUSTING!


----------



## notimp (Mar 1, 2020)

Mortality rate for common flue is 0.2%, so 10 times lower. (Had forgotten to look that up.)


----------



## SDA (Mar 5, 2020)

Coronavirus had arrived even in Italy (where I live) and it figures out as the most infected country in Europe.

We've even had to stop the Carnival in Venice, and now our national team has serious complications about entering the Olympics.


----------



## gamecaptor (Mar 5, 2020)

The site https://www.sciencealert.com/ has a lot of very interesting information. This is one thing I found very intriguing and really helps put things in context about the severity of this situation.

https://www.sciencealert.com/this-chart-shows-how-the-wuhan-virus-compares-to-other-recent-outbreaks

This all said, I think it's a little to early to say if they would call off the Olympics. Personally I think the next 30-60 days will tell us how the rest of the year looks. 

I do hope the Olympics happen (under the circumstances that the virus is in a controlled state), it is one of my favorite things and I always look forward to it!


----------



## FGFlann (Mar 6, 2020)

The number of cases in my country has quintupled in as many days and public events are getting suspended or cancelled. Other countries are getting it even worse. July is still some time away but I'm not confident about attendance at the Olympics at this point.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 6, 2020)

Calm down people. To protect yourself is not to touch your face. Keep wash your hands with warm water and soap for 20 or 30 seconds more often as you have to. You will be fine.

For Olympics.. As I said before.. Olympics is useless and waste money for their profits and what we get ? Watch and entertainment and no profits. Nah.


----------



## IncredulousP (Mar 7, 2020)

gamecaptor said:


> The site https://www.sciencealert.com/ has a lot of very interesting information. This is one thing I found very intriguing and really helps put things in context about the severity of this situation.
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/this-chart-shows-how-the-wuhan-virus-compares-to-other-recent-outbreaks
> 
> ...


Nice source. Posting their chart here (Corona virus is 2019-nCoV).


----------



## notimp (Mar 7, 2020)

Old numbers. Currently number of cases is already at 100.000+ 
src: https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2020...-rises-12-latest-updates-200305231909069.html

Current mortality rate is around 3%.

The good news is, that its ebbing off in chinese provinces:
https://www.businessinsider.de/inte...r-south-korea-slow-in-china-2020-3/?r=US&IR=T


----------



## ThoD (Mar 7, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> Nice source. Posting their chart here (Corona virus is 2019-nCoV).


I like how they put AIDS on that list with such eye-poking stats



azoreseuropa said:


> Calm down people. To protect yourself is not to touch your face. Keep wash your hands with warm water and soap for 20 or 30 seconds more often as you have to. You will be fine.
> 
> For Olympics.. As I said before.. Olympics is useless and waste money for their profits and what we get ? Watch and entertainment and no profits. Nah.


Are you retarded? How are Olympics a waste of money when it brings in MILLIONS of tourists, often more than a dozen million even, regardless of if they plan to attend or not? Do you even understand how much money that brings in for the local economy?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 7, 2020)

ThoD said:


> I like how they put AIDS on that list with such eye-poking stats
> 
> 
> Are you retarded? How are Olympics a waste of money when it brings in MILLIONS of tourists, often more than a dozen million even, regardless of if they plan to attend or not? Do you even understand how much money that brings in for the local economy?



Are you retarded as well ? Surely, they are going to make lots lots lots and lots of money for their richness and wealthy. Surely, it is going to brings in for the local economy but what do we get ? A struggle for healthy insurance, cost of living, and raise tax and more. You dont get it do you ? Olympics are stupid and nonsense. Period.


----------



## notimp (Mar 7, 2020)

ThoD said:


> Are you retarded? How are Olympics a waste of money when it brings in MILLIONS of tourists, often more than a dozen million even, regardless of if they plan to attend or not? Do you even understand how much money that brings in for the local economy?


Not enough. Ask Putin. Or the CFR. 

https://www.cfr.org/backgrounder/economics-hosting-olympic-games

Olympic tourism also ist the tourism you want. (Doesnt leave much money in your country, produces higher costs, ends after a short spike.)


----------



## ThoD (Mar 8, 2020)

notimp said:


> Not enough. Ask Putin. Or the CFR.
> 
> https://www.cfr.org/backgrounder/economics-hosting-olympic-games
> 
> Olympic tourism also ist the tourism you want. (Doesnt leave much money in your country, produces higher costs, ends after a short spike.)


Yeah, the problem is that those "studies" use as point of reference cases where all facilities built for the Olympics are just neglected, if they keep using them and do things smartly in general, then there are no issues. As for the "spike" then decrease of income from them, if you plan things properly like countries did up until the 2012 ones, then you won't lose more than you gain. It's just that the Rio Olympics were stupidly and badly planned out, they went for flashiness but not longevity of what they built, so they don't even use the facilities anymore for stuff like normal athletics, it's literally just sitting there.


----------



## notimp (Mar 8, 2020)

(Check to see what the CFR is..  )

If you go for longevity - you didnt win the pitch. (In the past.)

What olympic games became in the past decades was a way to bribe yourself into good standing at the international stage, and give money to yourself and usually also the local elite, through infrastructure building. (Especially in countries that never hosted before, or didn't host in a long time, so that dindt have the general infrastructure, nor facilities) Those contracts were very valuable. You could then also go to your population and tell them, that you were someone in this world - which they usually like.

Facilities are neglected, because they cost multiple 10s of million USD in upkeep a year.

Read this:
https://www.businessinsider.com/future-olympics-no-country-wants-to-host-games-2018-2?r=DE&IR=T


----------



## notimp (Mar 8, 2020)

An austrian biotech company (Procomcure) has just produced the first quick test for the corona virus. You need laboratory facilities still, but testing is now possible within half an hour. 

Product is called PhoenixDx COVID-19 (Detection Kit). In case you run a state.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 30, 2020)

Tokyo Olyimpic was delayed into...

*July 23, 2021*

... due to coronavirus attacks!


----------



## clippingpathca (Apr 1, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> What are your thoughts about this latent and pretty much unavoidable mix?
> 
> I personally think that this is when it'll be treated as a global pandemic. And we'll probably witness lots of cases of racism towards asian athletes. Ultimately the games will suffer from all of these symptoms and I'm not sure what else could happen... but it won't be fun.
> 
> Probably... healthy athletes will get the infection and when they return to their homelands, there will be a global outbrake and probably, the virus will have a mutation during those times.


Yeah, I agree with you


----------

